# Big meeting in Texas with former FIF makers



## SubVet10 (Mar 29, 2021)

Hello All,
While taking a weekend drive out of town Saturday I ran across a sign for this meet-up that is between College Station and Houston this coming weekend. See link below for details.



Texas Select from Forged in Fire – Phenix Knives



Cheers,

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 29, 2021)

That's quite a lineup for the weekend!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 30, 2021)

But I really disliked the tent on the left side of their banner.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 30, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> But I really disliked the tent on the left side of their banner.


I don't see a tent????


----------



## SubVet10 (Mar 30, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> But I really disliked the tent on the left side of their banner.


Literally laughed out loud. Good Call Mike.


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 30, 2021)

Way cool! I'm a big fan of that show! Chuck


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 30, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> I don't see a tent????


Geez ---- step by step instructions for the Astros dude! - First click on the link. Then turn your eyes slightly to the left. Stare at it for a little while as it is a truly ugly spectacle - it's burnt orange!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 30, 2021)

Here, let me help

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 30, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Here, let me help
> 
> View attachment 206301


That's why he's my favorite moderator!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 31, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> That's why he's my favorite moderator!!


Agreed but a giant orange circle AND a giant yellow arrow do seem a little overkill. Although that one guy has devil horns sprouting from his head so there might be satanic forces involved here.


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 31, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Although that one guy has devil horns sprouting from his head so there might be satanic forces involved here.


Anybody with those burnt orange horns is suspect!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Mar 31, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Anybody with those burnt orange horns is suspect!


I only see in Purple & Gold.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 28, 2021)

On our way back from my son's house we detoured through Bellville for a couple things. One the Meat Market and one the Blacksmith shop. Turns out the Blacksmith shop is closed on Monday but Cowboy just happened to be there answering emails when I jiggled the front door. I was walking away and he opened the front door and invited me in. Spent a few minutes visiting and checking out the place but got out of there since it was his day off. He made me promise to come back DOH!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 28, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> That's why he's my favorite moderator!!



What about smeeeeeee?????!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 28, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> What about smeeeeeee?????!!!


Shhhhh! I was just trying to make him feel good!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SubVet10 (Apr 30, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> On our way back from my son's house we detoured through Bellville for a couple things. One the Meat Market and one the Blacksmith shop. Turns out the Blacksmith shop is closed on Monday but Cowboy just happened to be there answering emails when I jiggled the front door. I was walking away and he opened the front door and invited me in. Spent a few minutes visiting and checking out the place but got out of there since it was his day off. He made me promise to come back DOH!!


Road trip! Tx knife Co said to go to him for tempering high carbon blades, since they only do nitro / stainless.


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 30, 2021)

SubVet10 said:


> Road trip! Tx knife Co said to go to him for tempering high carbon blades, since they only do nitro / stainless.


Yep Lance at TX Knife Makers Supply referred me to him and I mentioned to him that we had talked on the phone before. Nice guy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

